# Très très très long démarrage de mon iMac G4 800 Mhz



## OL_juju (28 Mars 2005)

Salut à tous, j'ai un problème avec mon imac G4 800 Mhz, ils est très long à démarrer, au moins 10 min !! 

quelqu'un peut m'aiguiller svp, j'en peux plus...

merci d'avance.


----------



## macinside (28 Mars 2005)

commence par réinstaller un systeme, si malgré ça ça continue songe a remplacer le disque dur


----------



## OL_juju (28 Mars 2005)

réinstaller un systeme m'incombe de tout sauvegarder... hors il me faut du temps et j'en ai pas trop. Quant à changer de disque dur... Je ne l'ai jamais rempli, il contient 60 Go et j'en ai tjrs utilisé 30 Go au maximum... 

Dans ce cas là est ce que ce peut vraiment être le disque dur ?


----------



## macinside (28 Mars 2005)

possible mais commence par réintaller un systeme  c'est toujours le début, et puis quand on est consciencieux on sauvegarde régulièrement


----------



## JPTK (28 Mars 2005)

En même temps si le DD était en rade, c'est pas seulement au démarrage qu'on le sentirait.

Tu peux très bien réinstaller OSX en choisissant l'option "archiver et installer", ça permet de garder ton système actuel sous le coude et de récupérer ce dont tu as besoin.


----------



## r e m y (29 Mars 2005)

as-tu vérifié dans péférences système, démarrage, que ton disque interne est bien sélectionné comme disque de démarrage?


----------



## r e m y (31 Mars 2005)

alors, du nouveau?


----------



## Mulder (31 Mars 2005)

OL_juju a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous, j'ai un problème avec mon imac G4 800 Mhz, ils est très long à démarrer, au moins 10 min !!


La mise à jour automatique de l'heure qui ne trouve pas Internet ?


----------

